# Ask a Mod.



## Browder (Feb 1, 2011)

If you have any questions about Moderator duties or powers, feel free to post them here and we'll try to get back to you soon.


----------



## Enwon (Feb 1, 2011)

Are you allowed to drive to someone's house and slap them across the face before stamping "infraction" on their forehead if they make a particularly stupid violation of the rules?


----------



## Browder (Feb 1, 2011)

Enwon said:


> Are you allowed to drive to someone's house and slap them across the face before stamping "infraction" on their forehead if they make a particularly stupid violation of the rules?


 I believe Corto may have attempted it at least once, but you'll have to ask him.


----------



## Enwon (Feb 1, 2011)

Serious question now:

Do mods have any obligation or encouragement to be transparent?


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Feb 1, 2011)

What level of communication goes on between mods?

More specifically, when decisions are made that can effectively change the tone of the forums or a poster's future on the forums (ie banning), what kind of conversation, if any, is engaged?  Are most decisions simply done at a single mod's discretion?


----------



## Browder (Feb 1, 2011)

Enwon said:


> Serious question now:
> 
> Do mods have any obligation or encouragement to be transparent?


No, but we recognize the need for transparency and are taking steps in that direction.



Term_the_Schmuck said:


> What level of communication goes on between mods?
> 
> More specifically, when decisions are made that can effectively change the tone of the forums or a poster's future on the forums (ie banning), what kind of conversation, if any, is engaged?  Are most decisions simply done at a single mod's discretion?


 No. We discuss bans before we implement them. Unless it's a spambot.

EDIT
By we I mean Smods and above. I can discuss whether or not someone or not should get banned, but I have no banhammer.


----------



## Xenke (Feb 1, 2011)

How well do the following groups get along:

The moderating team with itself?
The admins among themselves?
The moderating team with the admins?
The moderating team with Dragoneer?
The admins with Dragoneer?


----------



## Conker (Feb 1, 2011)

Do you have your own board for porn? I know as a mod on this one video game forum, we do. Lots and lots of Nintenporn


----------



## Skittle (Feb 1, 2011)

I want to ask a question, I really do but all I can think of is...


Wry?


----------



## Littlerock (Feb 1, 2011)

Do mods ever infract other mods for the hell of it?
You know, like a no-homo slap on the ass amongst college age men.


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Feb 1, 2011)

What kind of stuff goes on in the super-secret staff forums and IRC channels that us little people never get to hear about?


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Feb 1, 2011)

Browder said:


> No. We discuss bans before we implement them. Unless it's a spambot.


 
Can you give us a run-down of how a typical discussion goes?

Is it just one mod posting in the mod forum, everyone else just presses the this button and the ban goes through?

Also what of issues such as the tone of the site?  Any discussion on how much rules are bent before broken for instance?


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 1, 2011)

I got one, what is the process that a mod has to go through first to alter the forum rules?  Like do you have to run it through the other guys first?
Also if a mod does overstep their authority, are there any sort of repurcussions?
How do you keep other mods in check?
Also is it true that popufur people get special treatment?  Let's imagine popufur mainsite user with 100k views makes a faf account, then they rape the rules, do you still ban them?


----------



## Browder (Feb 1, 2011)

Xenke said:


> How well do the following groups get along:
> 
> The moderating team with itself?
> The admins among themselves?
> ...


 I have never spoken to Dragoneer. I get the impression that he communicates with Arshes and other admins mostly, but only if he's needed.

The admins are my superiors so I listen and the other memebers of the moderating team are my co-workers so I get along quite well with them.


Conker said:


> Do you have your own board for porn? I know as a mod on this one video game forum, we do. Lots and lots of Nintenporn


 No.


barefootfoof said:


> Do mods ever infract other mods for the hell of it?
> You know, like a no-homo slap on the ass amongst college age men.


 No, but Xaerun gives no homo slaps anyway. We're not fooled.



Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Can you give us a run-down of how a typical discussion goes?
> 
> Is it just one mod posting in the mod forum, everyone else just presses the this button and the ban goes through?
> 
> Also what of issues such as the tone of the site?  Any discussion on how much rules are bent before broken for instance?


No we actually discuss, giving points for and against. 

As for the tone of the site, no there haven't been discussions on that. We all have read the rules though and we enforce those.



CannonFodder said:


> I got one, what is the process that a mod has to go through first to alter the forum rules?  Like do you have to run it through the other guys first?
> Also if a mod does overstep their authority, are there any sort of repurcussions?
> How do you keep other mods in check?
> Also is it true that popufur people get special treatment?  Let's imagine popufur mainsite user with 100k views makes a faf account, then they rape the rules, do you still ban them?



1. We suggest it as a forum post then we all weigh in our ideas, editing and modifying until it becomes worded in a way we like. Or sometimes it gets shot down if enough mods find it unappealing. Arshes' opinion usually counts for more.

2. I haven't been here long enough to answer this question. 

3. We usually don't. Mods are chosen because they wouldn't do things that need to be kept in check. Of course if an infraction is unjust then somoen higher up on the ladder reverses it if it's brought to their attention.

4. Yes. I'm not an admin and even I can say that this is a yes.


----------



## Qoph (Feb 1, 2011)

Enwon said:


> Serious question now:
> 
> Do mods have any obligation or encouragement to be transparent?



We're transparent when we feel it's appropriate.  Complete transparency is impossible, because it violates the privacy of forum reports and infractions, which are between the mods and a single user.  



Term_the_Schmuck said:


> What level of communication goes on between mods?
> 
> More specifically, when decisions are made that can effectively change the tone of the forums or a poster's future on the forums (ie banning), what kind of conversation, if any, is engaged?  Are most decisions simply done at a single mod's discretion?



Most warnings and smaller infractions will be done at a single mod's discretion.  With bans, there is almost always at least some discussion beforehand.  We won't permaban a user (except spambots) without posting our intent and discussing it beforehand.


----------



## Icky (Feb 1, 2011)

Qoph said:


> Most warnings and smaller infractions will be done at a single mod's discretion.  With bans, there is almost always at least some discussion beforehand.  We won't permaban a user (except spambots) without posting our intent and discussing it beforehand.


 
Okay, but when an infraction will send a user over the limit and get them autobanned?


----------



## sek-x... (Feb 1, 2011)

Can I be a mod? Like a can't really do much all that good and I wouldn't enforce any rules you guys have but I've got a lot of heart.
Oh and is this like considered a job for you guys? Like if you decided to not get on for a year are your mod powers taken away?


----------



## Conker (Feb 1, 2011)

Browder said:


> No.


 Are you going to suggest one now that I've given you the idea? :3c


----------



## Icky (Feb 1, 2011)

sek-x... said:


> Can I be a mod? Like a can't really do much all that good and I wouldn't enforce any rules you guys have but I've got a lot of heart.
> Oh and is this like considered a job for you guys? Like if you decided to not get on for a year are your mod powers taken away?


 
Please tell me you're joking.


----------



## Qoph (Feb 1, 2011)

Xenke said:


> How well do the following groups get along:
> 
> The moderating team with itself?
> The admins among themselves?
> ...



1. Generally very well.  There are only a few isolated issues, most disagreements are easily mediated.
2. Dunno.
3. You mean with the forum admins?  I'm really not in contact with site admins unless they work on the forums as well.  Anyways, most of the forum admins were actually friends outside the forums first.
4. I haven't contacted him much.  The onnly thing I can recall is him giving me permission to start an unofficial SL parcel.
5. Dunno.



skittle said:


> I want to ask a question, I really do but all I can think of is...
> 
> 
> Wry?


Dunno.



barefootfoof said:


> Do mods ever infract other mods for the hell of it?
> You know, like a no-homo slap on the ass amongst college age men.



Not with other mods, but sometimes when a mod and user are friends and the user 'asks' for an infraction.


----------



## Joeyyy (Feb 1, 2011)

sek-x... said:


> Can I be a mod? Like a can't really do much all that good and I wouldn't enforce any rules you guys have but *I've got a lot of heart.*


 Its the heart that gets you in.   :V


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 1, 2011)

Qoph said:


> I haven't contacted him much.  The onnly thing I can recall is him giving me permission to start an unofficial SL parcel.


 Hmm, that actually explains why FaF is so different from Fa.


----------



## sek-x... (Feb 1, 2011)

Icky said:


> Please tell me you're joking.


 
Well no, you know? Like I just kind of see myself as the guy that should have all the power just because, but i would like do things for the kids.


----------



## Xenke (Feb 1, 2011)

sek-x... said:


> Well no, you know? Like I just kind of see myself as the guy that should have all the power just because, but i would like do things for the kids.


 
You'd have to wait for moderator auditions to roll around.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Feb 1, 2011)

How does one get to be a mod?


----------



## Qoph (Feb 1, 2011)

Cyanide_tiger said:


> What kind of stuff goes on in the super-secret staff forums and IRC channels that us little people never get to hear about?



Not much interesting really.  Reported posts list, infraction list, closed threads list, lots of lists.  There's also discussion about bans, as said before, and about policy changes. 



CannonFodder said:


> I got one, what is the process that a mod has to go through first to alter the forum rules?  Like do you have to run it through the other guys first?
> Also if a mod does overstep their authority, are there any sort of repurcussions?
> How do you keep other mods in check?
> Also is it true that popufur people get special treatment?  Let's imagine popufur mainsite user with 100k views makes a faf account, then they rape the rules, do you still ban them?


 
Altering the forum rules is usually a very big deal, unless it's something commonsense like 'no ndrunkposting' some time ago.  

If a moderator oversteps their bounds, they're usually talked to by a higher-up and the punishment they gave is reviewed.  If this is a common occurrence, then we'll look to reassign the mod, or remove them from moderator status.  Keeping moderators in check generally consists of reviewing the infractions list and looking for problems.
We've banned popufurs, and we can do it again.  They don't really tend to come on the forums, though, for whatever reason.



Icky said:


> Okay, but when an infraction will send a user over the limit and get them autobanned?



We make sure not to give two infractions in a small time period which will place somebody over the points limit.  These cases are generally reviewed a bit more closely by other moderators / admins.



sek-x... said:


> Can I be a mod? Like a can't really do much all  that good and I wouldn't enforce any rules you guys have but I've got a  lot of heart.
> Oh and is this like considered a job for you guys? Like  if you decided to not get on for a year are your mod powers taken  away?



You need to apply when the auditions roll around.  You'll see an  announcement at the top of every forum when it happens.  However, given  your credentials, you probably wouldn't be considered qualified for the  position.

If a moderator drops off the face of the earth with no explanation, they  would probably be removed.  If they leave on good terms, they can be  given Senior Member status and return at any time.



Commiecomrade said:


> How does one get to be a mod?


 
see above.


----------



## Browder (Feb 1, 2011)

Icky said:


> Okay, but when an infraction will send a user over the limit and get them autobanned?


No, not then. If they've accumulated enough infraction in such a short amount of time to get them perma-banned then...



sek-x... said:


> Can I be a mod? Like a can't really do much all that good and I wouldn't enforce any rules you guys have but I've got a lot of heart.
> Oh and is this like considered a job for you guys? Like if you decided to not get on for a year are your mod powers taken away?


You can apply whenver applications go up. It won't be for awhlle though

I'm a volunteer with a job, if that's what you mean. And my mod powers are indefinite unless I decide to leave the site.



Conker said:


> Are you going to suggest one now that I've given you the idea? :3c


 
I'll take it under advisement.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 1, 2011)

Commiecomrade said:


> How does one get to be a mod?


 Apply for it in the moderator auditions when it is open.


----------



## sek-x... (Feb 1, 2011)

Xenke said:


> You'd have to wait for moderator auditions to roll around.


 
Oh right on. Can we have one of those? And can I just win?


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 1, 2011)

Qoph said:


> Altering the forum rules is usually a very big deal, unless it's something commonsense like 'no ndrunkposting' some time ago.
> If a moderator oversteps their bounds, they're usually talked to by a higher-up and the punishment they gave is reviewed.  If this is a common occurrence, then we'll look to reassign the mod, or remove them from moderator status.  Keeping moderators in check generally consists of reviewing the infractions list and looking for problems.
> We've banned popufurs, and we can do it again.  They don't really tend to come on the forums, though, for whatever reason.


 Yay +1 trust towards faf staff.


Oh I've asked a popufur user before, the one in particular said "Fuck those guys, I mean I'm a great artist! They actually mocked my art."


----------



## Icky (Feb 1, 2011)

sek-x... said:


> Well no, you know? Like I just kind of see myself as the guy that should have all the power just because, but i would like do things for the kids.


 
Hahaha

You think after all this shit, we would give power to anyone "just because"?

Fuck off.


----------



## Qoph (Feb 1, 2011)

I appreciate other users helping out, but we have two mods answering questions and extra answers will clutter the thread up.



sek-x... said:


> Oh right on. Can we have one of those? And can I just win?


 
We generally have them after the board moderators are ready to be promoted to smods.  

No, you need to be considered the best person for the job out of the applicants.  If you want to be in charge so badly you should make your own board.


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Feb 1, 2011)

What kind of qualifications do you have to have in order to be a mod? What happens during the mod auditions, and what kind of process is there to determine who is and isn't FAF mod material?


----------



## sek-x... (Feb 1, 2011)

Icky said:


> Hahaha
> 
> You think after all this shit, we would give power to anyone "just because"?
> 
> Fuck off.


 
Yeah man thats what I would do.
Gasp, fuck off?


----------



## Aden (Feb 2, 2011)

sek-x... said:


> Oh right on. Can we have one of those? And can I just win?


 
Interesting method

probably won't fly with arshes though



Cyanide_tiger said:


> What kind of qualifications do you have to have in order to be a mod?



It seems to be pretty fluid. I gather you have to have established somehow that you're consistent, responsible, and mature. Being around for a while is a plus. Less infractions is better, and don't have a reputation for being a douche.

Also you have to be awesome. And good looking.
B)



> What happens during the mod auditions


 
Candidates are listed in a thread, people weigh in with their opinions on various applicants (taking into account everything above plus their applications). After a while, "finalists" are chosen and each person on staff gives each applicant a yes/no/abstain vote.


----------



## Browder (Feb 2, 2011)

Cyanide_tiger said:


> What kind of qualifications do you have to have in order to be a mod? What happens during the mod auditions, and what kind of process is there to determine who is and isn't FAF mod material?


 You submit an essay, and we vote. Also they consider what kind of impression you give, how long you've been here, what you've posted etc. Usually if you have site experience elsewhere it helps but it's not necessary. I had no moderating experience before and they still chose me.


----------



## Xipoid (Feb 2, 2011)

Cyanide_tiger said:


> What kind of qualifications do you have to have in order to be a mod?



Ideally:
-Professionalism
-Sense of duty
-Maturity
-Experience
-Technical knowledge regarding forum software/whatnot
-Good communication skills
-Good sense of judgment



Cyanide_tiger said:


> What happens during the mod auditions, and what kind of process is there to determine who is and isn't FAF mod material?



People post applications in a private forum (one that only mods can see. Users can see their own threads but no one else's). Staff collect all the applications and review them. They vote on whom they think would be the best and the top N, by score, are picked (N being how many positions are open/desired).


----------



## Qoph (Feb 2, 2011)

No more telling other users to 'fuck off' please.



Cyanide_tiger said:


> What kind of qualifications do you have to have in order to be a mod? What happens during the mod auditions, and what kind of process is there to determine who is and isn't FAF mod material?


 
We'll look for quality of the application and effort put into it (two line applications won't be considered), previous experience, and other intangibles that add to the app.  A good history on the forums is needed, as in, no major infraction history.

For the selection process, we vote.  In the last session we adopted a system where 'maybe' and 'yes' votes counted for different amounts of 'points', but it got kinda confusing where some users got more 'yes'es but less points, so I'm not sure we'll be using that again.


----------



## Icky (Feb 2, 2011)

sek-x... said:


> Yeah man thats what I would do.
> Gasp, fuck off?


 
You are probably one of the worst moderator candidates online right now.


----------



## sek-x... (Feb 2, 2011)

Qoph said:


> We generally have them after the board moderators are ready to be promoted to smods.
> 
> No, you need to be considered the best person for the job out of the applicants.  If you want to be in charge so badly you should make your own board.


 
Sweet how to you be the best person?
See I would do that but that's hard work and I'm just looking for others to do the hard work, a.k.a. the hard working mods and admins like yourself, then come out of nowhere and take credit for it and look cool.


----------



## Aden (Feb 2, 2011)

Qoph said:


> We'll look for quality of the application and effort put into it (two line applications won't be considered), previous experience, and other intangibles that add to the app.


 
Although my app essay was very minimalist and I had no other moderating experience. I'm just that good looking.



sek-x... said:


> Sweet how to you be the best person?



Bribery. I take PayPal.


----------



## Qoph (Feb 2, 2011)

sek-x... said:


> Sweet how to you be the best person?
> See I would do that but that's hard work and I'm just looking for others to do the hard work, a.k.a. the hard working mods and admins like yourself, then come out of nowhere and take credit for it and look cool.


 
This is for serious questions.  If you're going to keep asking questions like this, I'm just going to ignore them, and I'm sure the other mods will as well.


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 2, 2011)

Why do you lock all of the good threads?


----------



## Xipoid (Feb 2, 2011)

Sauvignon said:


> Why do you lock all of the good threads?


 
We hate fun.


----------



## Qoph (Feb 2, 2011)

Sauvignon said:


> Why do you lock all of the good threads?


 
Entertaining threads aren't always good for the forums.  They can cause drama and fights between users.  If a thread breaks the rules, or it's just gotten out of hand, it gets closed.


----------



## Xenke (Feb 2, 2011)

Would it be unjust if one of the site people who can add stuff to the forums added code that requires users to have an avatar?


----------



## Browder (Feb 2, 2011)

Aden said:


> Although my app essay was very minimalist and I had no other moderating experience. I'm just that good looking.


 Note: This does not mean minimalist essays will make you mod. All four of our essays were very different from one another. One format is not better than another as long as it's readable, and has a reasonable word count.

And being good looking doesn't help you either. I have no idea of what any of the mods actually look like.


----------



## Aden (Feb 2, 2011)

Sauvignon said:


> Why do you lock all of the good threads?


 
Think of it like a grade-school classroom. When the children are happy, they bounce around and make a lot of noise and whatnot. They're running everywhere and throwing toys and making that horrible screeching sound that grates on your ears and makes you scratch your skin with a bent-up paper clip just so you can distract yourself from the sonic assault. It's harder to calm them down. _Miserable_ children, on the other hand, just sulk about and keep to themselves. Very easy to keep in line. The trick is to keep them just downtrodden enough to break their spirits but not go overboard so much that they cry.


----------



## sek-x... (Feb 2, 2011)

Qoph said:


> This is for serious questions.  If you're going to keep asking questions like this, I'm just going to ignore them, and I'm sure the other mods will as well.


 
Sure thing boss.


----------



## Qoph (Feb 2, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Would it be unjust if one of the site people who can add stuff to the forums added code that requires users to have an avatar?


 
I don't see that happening, as it would just add more load to the servers.  I'm not sure if it could be called 'unjust' or not though.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 2, 2011)

Hey mods, have any of you really been far even as decided to use even go want to do look more like?


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 2, 2011)

How much times does it take between spotting a spambot or a vulnerable source and IP - banning it?
After a user gets IP banned, if they can manipulate their own IP, does that also mean they can manipulate their return to the forums, as long as they keep a new identity?
What do you exactly mean by "leaving on good terms"? Which terms?
Did you know that "Qoph" and the variations of "Q" around it mean "monkey" in hebrew? ×§×•×£
Who is in charge of changing the forum rules? The admnistrators, or the owner? Which privileges does Dragoneer have?

Also due the chaos in Egypt...
Moderater go home!


----------



## Qoph (Feb 2, 2011)

Satellite One said:


> How much times does it take between spotting a spambot or a vulnerable source and IP - banning it?
> After a user gets IP banned, if they can manipulate their own IP, does that also mean they can manipulate their return to the forums, as long as they keep a new identity?
> What do you exactly mean by "leaving on good terms"? Which terms?
> Did you know that "Qoph" and the variations of "Q" around it mean "monkey" in hebrew? ×§×•×£
> Who is in charge of changing the forum rules? The admnistrators, or the owner? Which privileges does Dragoneer have?


 
It usually takes a few hours.  It generally doesn't matter because most spambot posts get moderated, hidden until a mod can look at them.

We look out for duplicate accounts.  They can be hard to spot, and that's one reason that some have considered banning proxies.  

Good terms means that they've said they want to leave and they aren't about to be punished for anything.

'Qoph' was a name that I made for my caracal sona over a year ago, and was basically just the name of a Semitic letter in my knowledge. 

Forum rules can be brought up and discussed by anyone, but any major policy changes would have to go through Arshes.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 2, 2011)

Skift said:


> Hey mods, have any of you really been far even as decided to use even go want to do look more like?


 Is it weird I actually understood that?


----------



## Ratte (Feb 2, 2011)

Skift said:


> Hey mods, have any of you really been far even as decided to use even go want to do look more like?


 
oh you fucker wonderful little person


----------



## Aden (Feb 2, 2011)

Satellite One said:


> How much times does it take between spotting a spambot or a vulnerable source and IP - banning it?



Spambots can be banned pretty quick. I've seen them nabbed in a matter of seconds - but it's dependent on whether a mod is lucky enough to be lurking at that time. In most cases, posts reported by users are addressed in under 10 to 15 minutes. Probably slower at the dead of night.

Of course this is just the regular ban. I'm not sure how setting up an actual IP ban takes because it's not up to me.



> After a user gets IP banned, if they can manipulate their own IP, does that also mean they can manipulate their return to the forums, as long as they keep a new identity?



I wouldn't advocate it, but I'm guessing it would be pretty easy. I mean, going through that in the first place just to get back here is a little pathetic but whatevs.



> What do you exactly mean by "leaving on good terms"? Which terms?



No burned bridges, didn't have to be removed with a struggle, it was a dignified departure, etc.



> Did you know that "Qoph" and the variations of "Q" around it mean "monkey" in hebrew? ×§×•×£



well I do now :3



> Which privileges does Dragoneer have?


 
He has all the privileges, duh


----------



## Qoph (Feb 2, 2011)

Aden said:


> Spambots can be banned pretty quick. I've seen them nabbed in a matter of seconds - but it's dependent on whether a mod is lucky enough to be lurking at that time. In most cases, posts reported by users are addressed in under 10 to 15 minutes.



Yeah, if a user reports it that means it got through moderation somehow, and mods check reports more than moderated posts because they're usually more important.


----------



## Aden (Feb 2, 2011)

Qoph said:


> Yeah, if a user reports it that means it got through moderation somehow, and mods check reports more than moderated posts because they're usually more important.


 
I've actually never seen how to check moderated posts. I'm guessing it's not in my duties.


----------



## Browder (Feb 2, 2011)

Aden said:


> I've actually never seen how to check moderated posts. I'm guessing it's not in my duties.


 
We can't. We're not Smods.


----------



## Icky (Feb 2, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Is it weird I actually understood that?


 
Uh, the point of that phrase/meme is that it has no meaning and is illegible.


----------



## Ratte (Feb 2, 2011)

Browder said:


> We can't. We're not Smods.



:3c

content


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 2, 2011)

Ratte said:


> oh you fucker wonderful little person


 What? I have.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Feb 2, 2011)

Skift said:


> Hey mods, have any of you really been far even as decided to use even go want to do look more like?


 
hi shenzi
long time no see
hope theres no hard feelings
i'm just assuming you hated my guts
most people do :-(


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 2, 2011)

Wolf-Bone said:


> hi shenzi
> long time no see
> hope theres no hard feelings
> i'm just assuming you hated my guts
> most people do :-(


 What, why would I be mad at you? D:
PM me?


----------



## Aden (Feb 2, 2011)

Browder said:


> We can't. We're not Smods.


 
If "smods" were an actual English word I would use it every day

smods smods smods


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 2, 2011)

Icky said:


> Uh, the point of that phrase/meme is that it has no meaning and is illegible.


 I can, it's asking if they've been to somewhere far away and liked the place so much that they want to go to somewhere similar.


----------



## Icky (Feb 2, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> I can, it's asking if they've been to somewhere far away and liked the place so much that they want to go to somewhere similar.


 
How the hell did you come up with that?

EDIT FOR ONTOPICS:
Hey mods, you guys are actually gonna try and fix some of the problems we've been talking about here, right? (I know, it's probably been asked before but I'd just like a straight answer :3)


----------



## Browder (Feb 2, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> I can, it's asking if they've been to somewhere far away and liked the place so much that they want to go to somewhere similar.


 
If you say so.

And in that case, yes I have.


----------



## Ratte (Feb 2, 2011)

Aden said:


> If "smods" were an actual English word I would use it every day
> 
> smods smods smods


 
pretend it's japanese you little weeaboo bastard


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 2, 2011)

Icky said:


> How the hell did you come up with that?


 Because my mind works in a completely different way.


Oh I got one, mods have you ever had a moment that you actually hit your head on your desk?


----------



## Attaman (Feb 2, 2011)

What are your respective stances on bribes?


----------



## Qoph (Feb 2, 2011)

Attaman said:


> What are your respective stances on bribes?


 
I only take twenties or larger.


----------



## Aden (Feb 2, 2011)

Ratte said:


> pretend it's japanese you little weeaboo bastard


 
:3c

but it wouldn't work within the constraints of the pronunciation of japanese language and by the time you adapt it it's not nearly as fun to say :c



Attaman said:


> What are your respective stances on bribes?


 
I got bills to pay


----------



## Browder (Feb 2, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Because my mind works in a completely different way.
> 
> 
> Oh I got one, mods have you ever had a moment that you actually hit your head on your desk?


No, but I facepalm almost every day.



Attaman said:


> What are your respective stances on bribes?


 Get me the lead on Broadaway or in a Danny Boyle film then we'll talk.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 2, 2011)

It looks like Qoph is the cheaper one to bribe


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 2, 2011)

Aden said:


> If "smods" were an actual English word I would use it every day
> 
> smods smods smods


It's like a bunch of mods eating s'mores
smods!


----------



## Xipoid (Feb 2, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Oh I got one, mods have you ever had a moment that you actually hit your head on your desk?


Not on purpose.




Attaman said:


> What are your respective stances on bribes?



Treasury Secretary Chase and I are good friends.


----------



## Ames (Feb 2, 2011)

Do you gay(V)?


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 2, 2011)

Xipoid said:


> Not on purpose.


 It still counts.


----------



## Calemeyr (Feb 2, 2011)

Do you have the power to change day into night and vice versa? Can you order an army of Crusaders to kill people and get away with it because "they have a magic cup you want"?


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 2, 2011)

I got one, if two mods infract the same person for the same post, does it still count?


----------



## Xipoid (Feb 2, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> It still counts.


 
Well... what happened was I read a particular post and I passed out. I woke up and there was blood on the floor.





CannonFodder said:


> I got one, if two mods infract the same person for the same post, does it still count?



You know... I don't know. I haven't tested the system in such a way nor seen it come up.


----------



## Qoph (Feb 2, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> I got one, if two mods infract the same person for the same post, does it still count?


 No, and we won't infract someone twice if they made two infraction-worthy posts before receiving one (except for really serious stuff).


----------



## Aden (Feb 2, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> I got one, if two mods infract the same person for the same post, does it still count?


 
I think both would end up going through, and then they would realize the mistake and reverse it at the same time. From then on it would be like when the carrier drops a call and both people try to dial back at the same time over and over until they eventually offset their waits enough so that one of them gets through.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 2, 2011)

Xipoid said:


> Well... what happened was* I read a particular post *and I passed out. I woke up and there was blood on the floor.


 Sorry my fault.


Qoph said:


> No, and we won't infract someone twice if they made two infraction-worthy posts before receiving one (except for really serious stuff).


 I mean what if two mods hit infract at the same time?


----------



## Qoph (Feb 2, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Sorry my fault.
> 
> I mean what if two mods hit infract at the same time?


 
I'm not sure.  Either the software would ignore the second request, or they would both be counted (and it would later get reversed).


----------



## Xipoid (Feb 2, 2011)

Qoph said:


> I'm not sure.  Either the software would ignore the second request, or they would both be counted (and it would later get reversed).


 
Summercat answered this the moment you posted that, oddly enough. I quote:



			
				summercat said:
			
		

> Only one will go through, whichever is processed first.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 2, 2011)

Cerberus, what does the NL stand for?


----------



## Xenke (Feb 2, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Cerberus, what does the NL stand for?


 
Netherlands?


----------



## CerbrusNL (Feb 2, 2011)

Netherlands.
"Cerbrus" is taken, and looks too much like the flash animator's name, imo.

-Bribes:
Get on your knees, then we'll talk :V
-Auditions:
All that's been said above, but most importantly, imho, common sense.
We usually have a set-up like this, for each applicant, in a thread in the moderator section:

<Name> <Application link>
Yes: <Moderator names that vote yes>
Maybe: Same 
No: Same
(And sometimes we add a "Oh hell NO" vote, in special cases  )

If a mod wants to voice his opinion about a applicant, it's usually done in that thread. Quite fun to read trough, at times 

-Spambots:
Generally, the forum software can identify bots, and puts their posts under moderation. This means only mods can see their posts. In the moderator control panel, we can see a list of moderated posts.
If we select the spam post in the thread itself, we can "Delete as spam". This reports the post to the forum's anti-spam software, and we have the option to ban the affected user, and (soft) delete all his posts.
IP bans are usually requested when a certain IP has a spammy history, but it doesn't often come to that, afaik.
Reported spam posts end up in the forum reports section. Usually, those are checked more often than moderated posts, since they can actually be seen by users.

Anything I missed?


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 2, 2011)

CerbrusNL said:


> <Name> <Application link>
> Yes: <Moderator names that vote yes>
> Maybe: Same
> No: Same
> (And sometimes we add a "Oh hell NO" vote, in special cases  )


 What did I get last time the moderator auditions were up?


----------



## CerbrusNL (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm not sure I'm at liberty to discuss exact votes, but I'll see if there's been interesting comments.
Shoot me a PM about it, would you? I'd rather dig up that thread on my laptop, when I have a moment, instead of using my phone 

Oh, headdesks:
More often than you'd care to know :/


----------



## jcfynx (Feb 2, 2011)

How did our current batch of mods get to be mods?

What are their mod-like qualities?


----------



## CerbrusNL (Feb 2, 2011)

Basically, they fitted the requirements mentioned earlier.
Oh, and bribes.


----------



## Icky (Feb 2, 2011)

Icky said:


> Hey mods, you guys are actually gonna try and fix some of the problems we've been talking about here, right? (I know, it's probably been asked before but I'd just like a straight answer :3)


 
Repostan, though the fact that it went unanswered doesn't make me hopeful for the response :l.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Feb 2, 2011)

As far as I've seen so far, we're working on it.
Not that I'm very involved in that matter, I guess.


----------



## Fay V (Feb 2, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> What did I get last time the moderator auditions were up?


 
This for me too please :3

Do you guys get as annoyed by +1 postcount crap as the rest of us?


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 2, 2011)

Alcoholic drink of choice?


----------



## Xaerun (Feb 2, 2011)

Icky said:


> Repostan, though the fact that it went unanswered doesn't make me hopeful for the response :l.


 
Only if you promise to read staff responses in other threads. That would've answered your question.




CannonFodder said:


> Alcoholic drink of choice?


 I personally simply adore Long Island Iced Teas, Mojitos (no, I don't think it's a gay drink), Malibu and cokes, Smirnoff Double Blacks, and screwdrivers. I'm also quite partial to Rekorderlig cider.


----------



## Icky (Feb 2, 2011)

Xaerun said:


> Only if you promise to read staff responses in other threads. That would've answered your question.


 See, I was afraid this was going to happen. I don't want to wade through seven pages of locked thread to find what someone said a few hours ago, I just wanted an honest, simple reassurance that you guys are actually doing something up there.


----------



## Xipoid (Feb 2, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Alcoholic drink of choice?



Just about anything smooth or sweet.



Xaerun said:


> I personally simply adore Long Island Iced Teas, Mojitos (no, I don't think it's a gay drink), Malibu and cokes, Smirnoff Double Blacks, and screwdrivers. I'm also quite partial to Rekorderlig cider.



Mojitos are a gay drink, though I don't see why. Maybe it's because you drink them (call me bby)



Fay V said:


> This for me too please :3
> 
> Do you guys get as annoyed by +1 postcount crap as the rest of us?



You know, I wouldn't mind if we noted the users back after the application process to let them know what was going on with their app or whatever.


----------



## Fay V (Feb 2, 2011)

Xipoid said:


> You know, I wouldn't mind if we noted the users back after the application process to let them know what was going on with their app or whatever.



That was the part I didn't agree with. there wasn't really anything to go off of. Just "tell us why you're a good mod". then after it was sort of like "oh not you" and the applicant has no idea if they did terrible or if it was just timezones or what...


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 2, 2011)

Has a thread ever made you take a drink?


----------



## Trpdwarf (Feb 2, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Has a thread ever made you take a drink?


 
There have been threads that would have driven me to drink if I were someone who drinks. Usually those are the threads where there is a mass of angry posters many of which won't listen to a lick of common sense or reason. Think the massive thread where people reacted to the ban on cub-smut.

That thread did drive me to pick up Mine-craft as a way to numb my brain.


----------



## Xaerun (Feb 2, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Has a thread ever made you take a drink?


No. I have been taking many drinks while reading threads, but never knocking one back just for the thread(s).

Also, in regards to Icky, yeah, stuff's being put in motion.


----------



## Taralack (Feb 2, 2011)

Does a user's presence in the irc channel affect whether or not they are made mod? And will you guys select users based on their timezone, so there's an eye on the forum as much as possible?

Personally I'm still a little bitter over not getting mod, I'm finding myself still pointing out to people where they should be posting threads and reporting spambots etc. but enough about me...


----------



## Fay V (Feb 2, 2011)

Toraneko said:


> Does a user's presence in the irc channel affect whether or not they are made mod? And will you guys select users based on their timezone, so there's an eye on the forum as much as possible?
> 
> Personally I'm still a little bitter over not getting mod, I'm finding myself still pointing out to people where they should be posting threads and reporting spambots etc. but enough about me...


 I think a lot of us are >.> but c'est la vie


----------



## Mentova (Feb 2, 2011)

Why is it that some forums have like 4 mods assigned to them when others only have one or two? Does it have to do with how active each forum is, or how much trouble is usually caused in them, or something else entirely?


----------



## Xaerun (Feb 2, 2011)

Toraneko said:


> Does a user's presence in the irc channel affect whether or not they are made mod? And will you guys select users based on their timezone, so there's an eye on the forum as much as possible?
> 
> Personally I'm still a little bitter over not getting mod, I'm finding myself still pointing out to people where they should be posting threads and reporting spambots etc. but enough about me...


Not in the slightest. I was never in the IRC pre-modship. And I understand that, give it a go next round. n_n



Heckler & Koch said:


> Why is it that some forums have like 4 mods assigned to them when others only have one or two? Does it have to do with how active each forum is, or how much trouble is usually caused in them, or something else entirely?


More active/more trouble.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 2, 2011)

Xaerun said:


> More active/more trouble.


 I figured that's what it was.

Also, to continue asking mundane questions, do you get a lot of people who abuse the report system for whatever reason?


----------



## Trpdwarf (Feb 2, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I figured that's what it was.
> 
> Also, to continue asking mundane questions, do you get a lot of people who abuse the report system for whatever reason?


 
Sometimes we do come across spates of abuse of the report system. I am to understand it is a bigger problem over on the main site side. People would rather report something than actually work out something that doesn't really need admin intervention.


----------



## ukbeast (Feb 2, 2011)

Have you had any experiance of a mod abusing thier power?


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 2, 2011)

Trpdwarf said:


> Sometimes we do come across spates of abuse of the report system. I am to understand it is a bigger problem over on the main site side. People would rather report something than actually work out something that doesn't really need admin intervention.


 There's actually a joke about this.
What's worse is when a popular user thinks they can screw the rules.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Feb 2, 2011)

ukbeast said:


> Have you had any experiance of a mod abusing thier power?


 
Actually I've had experiences with a ex mod (as in no longer a mod) who abused their power. For the sake of respect and privacy that's all I'll say to that.



CannonFodder said:


> There's actually a joke about this.
> What's worse is when a popular user thinks they can screw the rules.


 
I do think it is interesting when people think popularity = I can do what I want. We've got some popular past users either perm banned, or waiting for temp bans to lift. If their popularity didn't save them well...it's a lesson to keep in mind.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 2, 2011)

Corto, can you preside my wedding ceremony? 
Ratte, you should come to my wedding too 

i'll bring ferrets

Edit: srspost
What exactly is looked for in the moderator applications? Previous experience, frequency to the forums, etc?
I figure previous moderating experience would be pretty important for consideration, but apparently sometimes all you need is haiku skills?


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Feb 2, 2011)

Trpdwarf said:


> There have been threads that would have driven me to drink if I were someone who drinks. Usually those are the threads where there is a mass of angry posters many of which won't listen to a lick of common sense or reason. Think the massive thread where people reacted to the ban on cub-smut.
> 
> That thread did drive me to pick up Mine-craft as a way to numb my brain.


 
Did you guys ever consider allowing drinking threads, for people who just don't hang around IRC?


----------



## Smelge (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm going to throw my hat in here with the mod auditions thing.

Wouldn't it be useful if applicants that failed were messaged back, or even left a reply in their application just to say what criteria they failed on? It means that if it's something minor that is only just lacking, the applicant can have a look at rectifying it. On the other hand, if it was the "Hell No", they know not to bother in future, which saves the mods actually having to read it.

And to be honest, I'd be quite miffed if I failed on boring old things. I'd rather either be close to the cut, or bombed so badly I left a smoking crater. No mediocre for me, dammit.

Also, question to the mods: If you could punch another mod in the dick, who would it be and why?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 2, 2011)

Xenke said:


> You'd have to wait for moderator auditions to roll around.



Next time they roll around I am considering applying.


----------



## Aden (Feb 2, 2011)

Smelge said:


> Wouldn't it be useful if applicants that failed were messaged back, or even left a reply in their application just to say what criteria they failed on? It means that if it's something minor that is only just lacking, the applicant can have a look at rectifying it.



I agree, but as I recall there were pages and pages of applications last time around. This wouldn't be as easy a task as you may think.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 2, 2011)

Aden said:


> I agree, but as I recall there were pages and pages of applications last time around. This wouldn't be as easy a task as you may think.


 
I couldn't think of a question earlier But I have one now.

What is the criteria needed to be a mod? What do the admins look for in people when they choose mods?


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 2, 2011)

Has anyone ever actually tried to bribe you? Even better if it was for photos or their dick or something equally crude.

"i'll draw u fucking my fursona/cyber with u if u reverse that post"

That kind of thing


----------



## Aden (Feb 2, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> Has anyone ever actually tried to bribe you? Even better if it was for photos or their dick or something equally crude.
> 
> "i'll draw u fucking my fursona/cyber with u if u reverse that post"
> 
> That kind of thing


 
No, which is a shame. But if it ever happens, #holegan will be the first to know


----------



## CerbrusNL (Feb 2, 2011)

The mod application questions were answered in page 2 or 3. (Read: I'm typing this on a phone and I'm lazy)
That said, I wouldn't mind messaging users that got rejected, but I think it might be a better idea to have them ask for a reason themselves, tell them to PM site staff, when new mods are announced, or something like that.

-Report system
It is abused at times, mostly by recently infracted furs (Butthurt much?)
But to be honest, I think it's not used as much as it could be, quite a few bad posts remain unreported.


----------



## Ratte (Feb 2, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> Has anyone ever actually tried to bribe you? Even better if it was for photos or their dick or something equally crude.
> 
> "i'll draw u fucking my fursona/cyber with u if u reverse that post"
> 
> That kind of thing


 
I've had someone suck up to me to reverse a well-deserved infraction before.


----------



## Xenke (Feb 2, 2011)

CerbrusNL said:


> -Report system
> It is abused at times, mostly by recently infracted furs (Butthurt much?)
> But to be honest, I think it's not used as much as it could be, quite a few bad posts remain unreported.


 
One of the reasons I don't always use it is because I imagine the report system as a simple inbox. User files report -> gets inputted a message. So if five people report a post, I imagine there being five messages all about the same post, which seems redundant. So sometimes if I think someone else is going to report a post, I don't.

Is this more or less how it works? Or is it more convenient and all reports for a single post are grouped together?


----------



## Ratte (Feb 2, 2011)

Xenke said:


> One of the reasons I don't always use it is because I imagine the report system as a simple inbox. User files report -> gets inputted a message. So if five people report a post, I imagine there being five messages all about the same post, which seems redundant. So sometimes if I think someone else is going to report a post, I don't.
> 
> Is this more or less how it works? Or is it more convenient and all reports for a single post are grouped together?


 
It's not really a message, but its own thread.  Reports on the same thing are added like replies.


----------



## Fay V (Feb 2, 2011)

hey new mods, when you get selected is there a minimod bootcamp?


----------



## Xenke (Feb 2, 2011)

Ratte said:


> It's not really a message, but its own thread.  Reports on the same thing are added like replies.


 
Oh, neato!


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 2, 2011)

Xenke said:


> One of the reasons I don't always use it is because I imagine the report system as a simple inbox. User files report -> gets inputted a message. So if five people report a post, I imagine there being five messages all about the same post, which seems redundant. So sometimes if I think someone else is going to report a post, I don't.
> 
> Is this more or less how it works? Or is it more convenient and all reports for a single post are grouped together?



I don't use the report button because I'd feel like a little snitch.


----------



## Xenke (Feb 2, 2011)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I don't use the report button because I'd feel like a little snitch.


 
*shrug* Sometimes I feel like helping.

Besides, I use it mostly to report a whole thread, because when no one does the mods usually yell at us for not reporting it when they lock.


----------



## Fay V (Feb 2, 2011)

Xenke said:


> *shrug* Sometimes I feel like helping.
> 
> Besides, I use it mostly to report a whole thread, because when no one does the mods usually yell at us for not reporting it when they lock.


 
I use it on severe WTF posts. like I did this morning :3c


----------



## Ratte (Feb 2, 2011)

Fay V said:


> I use it on severe WTF posts. like I did this morning :3c


 
What the fuck was it even saying.  I read it and I couldn't tell.  D:


----------



## Fay V (Feb 2, 2011)

Ratte said:


> What the fuck was it even saying.  I read it and I couldn't tell.  D:


 The post i reported? I have no idea. Something about smells...in the house but not. Severe WTF.


----------



## Xenke (Feb 2, 2011)

Fay V said:


> The post i reported? I have no idea. Something about smells...in the house but not. Severe WTF.


 
Oh, could it have been something on phantom smells? Like, you smell something that isn't there for whatever reason?

It is creepy that as soon as I typed that I smelled pizza from a place on campus I know is closed? ._.

And this sounds hilarious, I am sad I missed it.


----------



## Fay V (Feb 2, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Oh, could it have been something on phantom smells? Like, you smell something that isn't there for whatever reason?
> 
> It is creepy that as soon as I typed that I smelled pizza from a place on campus I know is closed? ._.
> 
> And this sounds hilarious, I am sad I missed it.


 
the post is still up, it's in the convention section. It probably would have gone unnoticed if I hadn't been trying to "helpful post"


----------



## Xenke (Feb 2, 2011)

That is the strangest thing... wha?


----------



## Alstor (Feb 2, 2011)

Qoph: are you the next in line to become a main site admin?


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 2, 2011)

Fay V said:


> the post is still up, it's in the convention section. It probably would have gone unnoticed if I hadn't been trying to "helpful post"


 
Where's this?

Edit: Found it. Hahahaha.


----------



## Fay V (Feb 2, 2011)

Alstor said:


> Qoph: are you the next in line to become a main site admin?


 is this an FAF trend I'm just noticing, or there a spot. this is like the 4th thing I've seen of X for site admin


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Feb 2, 2011)

Fay V said:


> is this an FAF trend I'm just noticing, or there a spot. this is like the 4th thing I've seen of X for site admin


 
Term for site admin.

:V


----------



## Qoph (Feb 2, 2011)

Alstor said:


> Qoph: are you the next in line to become a main site admin?


 
I have no idea.  The admin section got hidden from forum mods shortly after the last round's voting started.


----------



## Enwon (Feb 2, 2011)

Has anybody ever gotten a unanimous "no" vote when they applied for mod?
Anyone who didn't make a joke application?


----------



## Ratte (Feb 2, 2011)

Enwon said:


> Has anybody ever gotten a unanimous "no" vote when they applied for mod?
> Anyone who didn't make a joke application?


 
IIRC yes.


----------



## Alstor (Feb 2, 2011)

Ratte said:


> IIRC yes.


 Gatode? :V


----------



## CerbrusNL (Feb 2, 2011)

Enwon: a few applicants have gotten unanimous no votes last round. Worst case was 13 individual no votes on 1 person, iirc
Alstor: we're not really at liberty to say that...


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 2, 2011)

Alstor said:


> Gatode? :V


 I have a fair guess who it was and considering he applied I can understand why.

I got 3 yes, 6 maybe, 3 no
I was deemed too unpredictable and low post quality.


Hey I got one, if you were trapped on a desert island with another mod; who would it be and why?


----------



## Xaerun (Feb 2, 2011)

Smelge said:


> Also, question to the mods: If you could punch another mod in the dick, who would it be and why?



Corto because he's into that sort of thing, and sometimes we get a little... kinky.
Corto why haven't you been returning my calls


----------



## jcfynx (Feb 2, 2011)

Alstor said:


> Gatode? :V


 
I have it on good authority that it was me.

)o:


----------



## Monster. (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm not about to search through 6 pages, so, uh, how does someone become a mod? Not that I'm gonna apply; I'm just curious.


----------



## Alstor (Feb 2, 2011)

Fay V said:


> is this an FAF trend I'm just noticing, or there a spot. this is like the 4th thing I've seen of X for site admin


 I didn't mean it like that. Qoph has been a supermod for a long time, and if it happened to Ratte, it may happen to her.


----------



## Ratte (Feb 2, 2011)

Alstor said:


> I didn't mean it like that. Qoph has been a supermod for a long time, and if it happened to Ratte, it may happen to her.


 
Qoph's a guy.  :B

It'll be two years on July 10th that I will have been a mod.  Huh.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 2, 2011)

Gaz said:


> I'm not about to search through 6 pages, so, uh, how does someone become a mod? Not that I'm gonna apply; I'm just curious.


 They open up applications, you apply, and they decide who out of the applicants would best fit the position. Nothing special.


----------



## Monster. (Feb 2, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> They open up applications, you apply, and they decide who out of the applicants would best fit the position. Nothing special.


Ah. I see. I thought it was that they ask someone they think is fit for the job to do it at random. Thanks.


----------



## Taralack (Feb 2, 2011)

Who are the people mainly in charge of the mod auditions?


----------



## Icky (Feb 2, 2011)

Hey mods. Do you guys have to talk amongst yourselves and come to an agreement before locking a thread? Sure, some might not need it, but others (Eevee's and Accountability) would benefit from more than one person's input.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Feb 2, 2011)

Icky said:


> Hey mods. Do you guys have to talk amongst yourselves and come to an agreement before locking a thread? Sure, some might not need it, but others (Eevee's and Accountability) would benefit from more than one person's input.


 
As an addition to this question, when a thread is (questionably) locked by a single mod like that, is there always some sort of follow up? I know locks are supposed to be reported and arranged in a certain way, but I almost never see threads like that getting unlocked unless they previously received major attention.


----------



## Browder (Feb 2, 2011)

Icky said:


> Hey mods. Do you guys have to talk amongst yourselves and come to an agreement before locking a thread? Sure, some might not need it, but others (Eevee's and Accountability) would benefit from more than one person's input.


 


ElizabethAlexandraMary said:


> As an addition to this question, when a thread is (questionably) locked by a single mod like that, is there always some sort of follow up? I know locks are supposed to be reported and arranged in a certain way, but I almost never see threads like that getting unlocked unless they previously received major attention.



Threads are locked at the discretion of the mod who locks them. The locked thread is then reported to the rest of us along with a following explanation of why it was locked for archiving purposes.We all trust each other enough to respect each others decisions. 

However if someone really has an issue with a locked threads we do discuss it amongst ourselves. Usually however's at the seat of authority gets final say but everyone is allowed to speak about the pros and cons of re-openning it.


----------



## Aden (Feb 2, 2011)

You may, of course, send a PM to the mod who locked the thread (or anyone above them) that says why you think the decision should be reconsidered


----------



## Icky (Feb 3, 2011)

Browder said:


> Threads are locked at the discretion of the mod who locks them. The locked thread is then reported to the rest of us along with a following explanation of why it was locked for archiving purposes.We all trust each other enough to respect each others decisions.
> 
> However if someone really has an issue with a locked threads we do discuss it amongst ourselves. Usually however's at the seat of authority gets final say but everyone is allowed to speak about the pros and cons of re-openning it.


 
(I'm referrring to Eevee and Accountability's threads here, again.)

So nobody else checked with Witchiebunny before he decided to lock the first thread? Doesn't that seem a little ...I dunno, off?

I completely agree with whoever said that the lock button is the most overused mod power. We should really get sme restrictions on that or something.


----------



## Xenke (Feb 3, 2011)

Icky said:


> We should really get sme restrictions on that or something.


 
I can only imagine how exploitable a limit to the amount of actions a mod can perform would be.


----------



## Monster. (Feb 3, 2011)

Icky said:


> the lock button is the most overused mod power. We should really get sme restrictions on that or something.


Some threads just deserved to be locked, imo.


----------



## Browder (Feb 3, 2011)

Icky said:


> (I'm referrring to Eevee and Accountability's threads here, again.)
> 
> So nobody else checked with Witchiebunny before he decided to lock the first thread? Doesn't that seem a little ...I dunno, off?
> 
> I completely agree with whoever said that the lock button is the most overused mod power. We should really get sme restrictions on that or something.


 Witchibunny is a she.

And she checked with Dragoneer.


----------



## Icky (Feb 3, 2011)

Xenke said:


> I can only imagine how exploitable a limit to the amount of actions a mod can perform would be.


 
Not a limit to the amount of actions, that's just silly :l. I was thinking that the mods would be required to talk it over with at least a few other mods and get their input before locking/infracting/banning/whatever.



Browder said:


> Witchibunny is a she.
> 
> And she checked with Dragoneer.


 
So Neer approved the lock of a thread criticising FA then. Great. Now we're back to the point of 'neer being desperate to silence anything bad about his site, and I really don't want to beat that rotting horse anymore.


----------



## Monster. (Feb 3, 2011)

Icky said:


> Not a limit to the amount of actions, that's just silly :l. I was thinking that the mods would be required to talk it over with at least a few other mods and get their input before locking/infracting/banning/whatever.


What about when a thread is REALLY REALLY stupid and there's nothing but insults being thrown around? I don't think they should need to discuss that.


----------



## Browder (Feb 3, 2011)

Icky said:


> Not a limit to the amount of actions, that's just silly :l. I was thinking that the mods would be required to talk it over with at least a few other mods and get their input before locking/infracting/banning/whatever.


 
Locking: No

Infracting: We can all see the infractions.

Banning: Yes. We talk it out always. Unless it's a spambot.


----------



## Icky (Feb 3, 2011)

Gaz said:


> What about when a thread is REALLY REALLY stupid and there's nothing but insults being thrown around? I don't think they should need to discuss that.


 
Well, no, that's what I was saying in my first question up there. Some threads are a common sense sort of thing, but some threads actually need to be thought about before slamming the lock button.


----------



## Monster. (Feb 3, 2011)

Icky said:


> Well, no, that's what I was saying in my first question up there. Some threads are a common sense sort of thing, but some threads actually need to be thought about before slamming the lock button.


Like which ones? I can't think of a thread that was locked that could have been discussed.


----------



## Lobar (Feb 3, 2011)

What measures are in place to ensure consistency in how the mod team handles problems?  Is there a unifying philosophy of governance in place?

How is a user's post history taken into consideration when deciding how to punish an offense?  Do you look at it as a signal-to-noise ratio, or just total infractions, or recent infractions, or not at all?

Is Arshes as absent from the staff forums as she seems to be from the rest of the forums?

Does the current mod team think they could handle a return of IMG tags to Off-Topic and R&R?  It's been three years, and all the holegans that used to abuse them are gone.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Feb 3, 2011)

Lobar said:


> What measures are in place to ensure consistency in how the mod team handles problems?  Is there a unifying philosophy of governance in place?
> 
> How is a user's post history taken into consideration when deciding how to punish an offense?  Do you look at it as a signal-to-noise ratio, or just total infractions, or recent infractions, or not at all?
> 
> ...



Well there are serveral thing that help along having team unity. One of which is good communication between using the mod only forums, and using IRC chat as well. Chances are if one mod is having a problem to deal with the other mods usually know about it. They communicate with is the best thing that helps with having consistency.

User's post history is taken into consideration by giving a mod/the team an idea of a person's general over all behavior. If a person has a history for example of going in and attacking users for no other reason to be a dick well then chances are that will affect how mods handle them when it comes to punishing them. Of course if you get someone like a user who usually is on good behavior something may end up giving them a warning, where as someone who has run amuck of the rules before and knows better may find themselves not being afforded the same luxury.

Arshes is going through some technical difficulties. I'll leave it at that.

As for the last part I don't honestly know as I am not familiar with that issue.


----------



## Taralack (Feb 3, 2011)

Lobar said:


> Does the current mod team think they could handle a return of IMG tags to Off-Topic and R&R?  It's been three years, and all the holegans that used to abuse them are gone.


 
Wow I remember when R&R allowed images. That long, huh?


----------



## Aden (Feb 3, 2011)

Lobar said:


> Does the current mod team think they could handle a return of IMG tags to Off-Topic and R&R?  It's been three years, and *all the holegans that used to abuse them are gone*.


 
:3c

But seriously I'd like this too
Start a new thread about it in the suggestions forum


----------



## Qoph (Feb 3, 2011)

Ratte said:


> Qoph's a guy.  :B


 
Or so you think...


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Feb 3, 2011)

Qoph said:


> Or so you think...



*frightened*


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 3, 2011)

Lobar said:


> What measures are in place to ensure consistency in how the mod team handles problems?  Is there a unifying philosophy of governance in place?
> 
> How is a user's post history taken into consideration when deciding how to punish an offense?  Do you look at it as a signal-to-noise ratio, or just total infractions, or recent infractions, or not at all?
> 
> ...


 Am I holegan?


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Feb 3, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Am I holegan?



i LOL'd

and i safely assume he meant hooligan?


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 3, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Am I holegan?


 
No.

And you never will be.


----------



## The Anarchectomy (Feb 3, 2011)

You should have an area where all the mods have their own 'Ask me a question' thread, and the questions can be related to the site and moderation duties or just for fun and trying to socialize. That way we also know who all the active mods are.


----------



## Browder (Feb 3, 2011)

The Anarchectomy said:


> You should have an area where all the mods have their own 'Ask me a question' thread, and the questions can be related to the site and moderation duties or just for fun and trying to socialize. That way we also know who all the active mods are.


 
That's an interesting idea. Maybe I'll propose it.


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 3, 2011)

The Anarchectomy said:


> You should have an area where all the mods have their own 'Ask me a question' thread, and the questions can be related to the site and moderation duties or just for fun and trying to socialize. That way we also know who all the active mods are.


 
The forum could always do with more stickies.


----------



## The Anarchectomy (Feb 3, 2011)

Browder said:


> That's an interesting idea. Maybe I'll propose it.



Please do! I saw it work pretty well on another forum, though they only had 8 or so moderators. Still, it's nice to know who's in charge and what kind of people they're like.


----------



## Tycho (Feb 3, 2011)

Browder said:


> If you have any questions about Moderator duties or powers, feel free to post them here and we'll try to get back to you soon.


 
How many people have you seen killed during your tenure as a moderator?


----------



## ArielMT (Feb 3, 2011)

I know it was answered already, but just to recap: 





Gaz said:


> I'm not about to search through 6 pages, so, uh, how does someone become a mod? Not that I'm gonna apply; I'm just curious.


 Keep on the lookout for an announcement stating that moderator auditions are open.  Basically, you post an application thread in the right place.  The announcement will have the details when it's posted.



Tycho said:


> How many people have you seen killed during your tenure as a moderator?


 
9,428 spam zombies and three obvious trolls.  Edit: Whoops, seen.  I've seen worse.

I've seen things you people wouldn't believe.  Attack trolls on fire on the shoulders of Orion.  I've seen sparkledogs glitter in the dark near the Tannhauser Gate.  All these moments will be lost in time like tears in the rain.


----------



## Lobar (Feb 3, 2011)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> i LOL'd
> 
> and i safely assume he meant hooligan?


 
That's the pun, but no.  The Holegans were a group of users so named for being regulars of the now-defunct Black Hole subforum.


----------



## Ratte (Feb 3, 2011)

Lobar said:


> That's the pun, but no.  The Holegans were a group of users so named for being regulars of the now-defunct Black Hole subforum.


 
THOSE WERE THE DAYS, MAN


----------



## Xipoid (Feb 3, 2011)

ArielMT said:


> I've seen things you people wouldn't believe.  Attack trolls on fire on the shoulders of Orion.  I've seen sparkledogs glitter in the dark near the Tannhauser Gate.  All these moments will be lost in time like tears in the rain.


 
Time... to die.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 3, 2011)

Oh I got a question mods, can you simplify:
square root of -1 < ((square root of 144)/(2^2))u


----------



## ArielMT (Feb 3, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Oh I got a question mods, can you simplify:
> square root of -1 < ((square root of 144)/(2^2))u


 
Yes.  Subtle.


----------



## Aden (Feb 3, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Oh I got a question mods, can you simplify:
> square root of -1 < ((square root of 144)/(2^2))u


 
d'aww |3


----------



## ~secret~ (Feb 4, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Oh I got a question mods, can you simplify:
> square root of -1 < ((square root of 144)/(2^2))u


 
I do not numbers, someone translate for me.

@Mods: Are there parts of the forum you're not allowed to participate in? For example, if you mod The Den (Aden you have my eternal pity for this) are you allowed to be a regular poster in it or would it be a conflict of interest?


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 4, 2011)

~secret~ said:


> I do not numbers, someone translate for me.
> 
> @Mods: Are there parts of the forum you're not allowed to participate in? For example, if you mod The Den (Aden you have my eternal pity for this) are you allowed to be a regular poster in it or would it be a conflict of interest?


 It simplifies to
i < 3 u


----------



## Aden (Feb 4, 2011)

~secret~ said:


> @Mods: Are there parts of the forum you're not allowed to participate in? For example, if you mod The Den (Aden you have my eternal pity for this) are you allowed to be a regular poster in it or would it be a conflict of interest?


 
Your pity is truly touching c':
but no conflict of interest issues that I'm aware of. Anyone can post anywhere.


----------



## ~secret~ (Feb 4, 2011)

Aden said:


> Your pity is truly touching c':
> but no conflict of interest issues that I'm aware of. Anyone can post anywhere.


 
You mod the dark places where mortal men dare not post. I never told you this, but you're my hero.


----------



## Xenke (Feb 4, 2011)

Hey mods/anyone.

I had an energy drink 1-2 hours ago.

Would it be bad to drink another one?


----------



## Monster. (Feb 4, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Hey mods/anyone.
> 
> I had an energy drink 1-2 hours ago.
> 
> Would it be bad to drink another one?


Xenke, we've been through this.

You are going to _die_.


----------



## ~secret~ (Feb 4, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Hey mods/anyone.
> 
> I had an energy drink 1-2 hours ago.
> 
> Would it be bad to drink another one?


 
No. As long as your piss doesn't turn green I think you're good.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 4, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Hey mods/anyone.
> 
> I had an energy drink 1-2 hours ago.
> 
> Would it be bad to drink another one?


Yes.


Browder, why are you so bad at English?


----------



## Xenke (Feb 4, 2011)

Gaz said:


> Xenke, we've been through this.
> 
> You are going to _die_.



But I'm still tiredddddd.

And I have shit to do.



~secret~ said:


> No. As long as your piss doesn't turn green I think you're good.


 
I think this has actually happened once, though it wasn't from an energy drink.


----------



## Monster. (Feb 4, 2011)

Xenke said:


> But I'm still tiredddddd.
> 
> And I have shit to do.


That probably means you're crashing, dumbass. :V Take a nap. You're going to put yourself in a coma.


----------



## Xenke (Feb 4, 2011)

Gaz said:


> That probably means you're crashing, dumbass. :V Take a nap. You're going to put yourself in a coma.


 
SO MUCH TO DO.

And I didn't have anything to come down off of in the first place. Energy drinks suck.


----------



## Monster. (Feb 4, 2011)

Xenke said:


> SO MUCH TO DO.
> 
> And I didn't have anything to come down off of in the first place. Energy drinks suck.


Try a five-hour energy. :V They taste like shit, but they work.


----------



## Xenke (Feb 4, 2011)

Gaz said:


> Try a five-hour energy. :V They taste like shit, but they work.


 
I don't even know where to get those.

Stupid gas station.


----------



## jcfynx (Feb 4, 2011)

How does it feel having the biggest dicks in the forum?


----------



## ~secret~ (Feb 4, 2011)

hey you two GTFO thread plz

Edit: not you JC, you ask a valid question.


----------



## Xenke (Feb 4, 2011)

~secret~ said:


> hey you two GTFO thread plz
> 
> Edit: not you JC, you ask a valid question.


 
Kiss ass. :T


----------



## ~secret~ (Feb 4, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Kiss ass. :T


 
he'd probably like that :/


----------



## Monster. (Feb 4, 2011)

~secret~ said:


> hey you two GTFO thread plz
> 
> Edit: not you JC, you ask a valid question.





~secret~ said:


> he'd probably like that :/


 
Why're you such a downer today?

Also, I have a question for any mods/admins: How many pictures can someone upload of themselves on the mainsite? I heard there's a limit.


----------



## Aden (Feb 4, 2011)

jcfynx said:


> How does it feel having the biggest dicks in the forum?


 
Dunno, I'll ask Boyfriend.


----------



## Fay V (Feb 4, 2011)

Dear mods. am I one of your favorites :3c


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 4, 2011)

Fay V said:


> Dear mods. am I one of your favorites :3c


 I think you're one of everyone's favorites.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 4, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> I think you're one of everyone's favorites.


 No, I hate that bitch.


----------



## Fay V (Feb 4, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> I think you're one of everyone's favorites.


attention whoring success



Jashwa said:


> No, I hate that bitch.


dammit jashwa you messed it up


----------



## Xipoid (Feb 4, 2011)

Fay V said:


> Dear mods. am I one of your favorites :3c



I plead the fifth.



Gaz said:


> Also, I have a question for any mods/admins: How many pictures can someone upload of themselves on the mainsite? I heard there's a limit.


 
*Personal Images* - Users may not upload more than three (3) personal images of themselves to the site.




jcfynx said:


> How does it feel having the biggest dicks in the forum?


Throbbing.


----------



## Monster. (Feb 4, 2011)

Xipoid said:


> *Personal Images* - Users may not upload more than three (3) personal images of themselves to the site.


Is there a limit to human art?


----------



## Xipoid (Feb 4, 2011)

Gaz said:


> Is there a limit to human art?


 
There is nothing that I can find mentioned in the AUP regarding limitations on human art.


----------



## Fay V (Feb 4, 2011)

Gaz said:


> Is there a limit to human art?


 the only thing I can think of is no photography of human genitals


----------



## Monster. (Feb 4, 2011)

Xipoid said:


> There is nothing that I can find mentioned in the AUP regarding limitations on human art.


Ah. Thanks.


Fay V said:


> the only thing I can think of is no photography of human genitals


Well, that's a given. Although it seems weird letting human art be on a furry website. That's just me, though.


----------



## Xipoid (Feb 4, 2011)

Gaz said:


> Well, that's a given. Although it seems weird letting human art be on a furry website. That's just me, though.



Well, an artist who draws anthropomorphic animals might also draw other things. This is a site for furries more so than it is a site for furry art, at least in my opinion.


----------



## Monster. (Feb 4, 2011)

Xipoid said:


> Well, an artist who draws anthropomorphic animals might also draw other things. This is a site for furries more so than it is a site for furry art, at least in my opinion.


That makes sense.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Feb 4, 2011)

Cannonfodder: _i_ < 3u
In case someone answered that already: I did't look at replies past his questions. (Nor did I use a calc)

Oh, I c what you did there!


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 4, 2011)

CerbrusNL said:


> Cannonfodder: _i[/] < 3u
> In case someone answered that already: I did't look at replies past his questions. (Nor did I use a calc)_


_
 Well, that's good. It would've been pretty sad if you had to use a calculator to do the square root of 144, 2*2, or 12/4._


----------



## Aden (Feb 4, 2011)

Gaz said:


> Ah. Thanks.
> Well, that's a given. Although it seems weird letting human art be on a furry website. That's just me, though.


 
FA ain't old InkBunny
Actually I think IB allows human art now but it can't be sexual
weird


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 16, 2011)

When are you going to start locking these threads? :V


----------



## Blutide (Feb 16, 2011)

No.....?


----------



## Qoph (Feb 17, 2011)

Thread is no longer needed cause there's a section for it.


----------

